# Best Noise Gate Pedal???



## PerpetualGatman (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys I'm fairly new here and am making my first thread!
I don't know if there have been many of these so please don't hate me
if so...

My question for you guys is which noise gate out there do you think is best??

Best that cover these things i guess
-true bypass or non-tone sucking
-kills hiss/hum/crap etc as they should normally do
-DON'T cut off your sustained notes/with volume knob turned down/destroy your sustain...

I'm looking into the Rocktron Guitar Silencer, ISP Decimator, and MXR smart gate currently. If you guys have any suggestions of pedals better than these or just which one out of these i should go with that would be awesome!!!

Cheers guys 


Bix.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 9, 2010)

ISP Decimator G String. The regular one will cut your notes when you roll back volume since it doesn't monitor the guitar input signal.


Rev.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Oct 9, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> ISP Decimator G String.



Essential pedal. I honestly would never gig without one again.


----------



## sentagoda (Oct 9, 2010)

Agreed.-


----------



## Kstring (Oct 9, 2010)

+1 for the Decimater G string


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 9, 2010)

Decimator G String.

I've got the regular Decimator and it still stomps on both the Boss NS-2 and MXR Smart Gate.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 9, 2010)

ISP decimator hands down.


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 9, 2010)

isp decimator g-string


----------



## PerpetualGatman (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow i guess it's consensus that the Decimator G string owns all. BUT has anyone used/owns the Rocktron Guitar Silencer? I've heard that it's even better than the Decimator - as in no tone loss at all?


----------



## PerpetualGatman (Oct 9, 2010)

4Eyes said:


> isp decimator g-string



On a side note, how well does the Alesis iO2 work? Have been thinking about getting one of those lately too...


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 9, 2010)

Dude, unless you've got bat ears, you'll be more than happy with the Decimator.

Plug in, click it on, set to taste, then play a few riffs while clicking it on and off. You won't hear any tone degradation at all. Not to mention that it's built like a freakin' fortified bunker and their customer service is absolutely top notch.


----------



## JacobShredder (Oct 9, 2010)

Difference between ISP Decimator regular and G-string? I was about to order a regular..


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 9, 2010)

PerpetualGatman said:


> Wow i guess it's consensus that the Decimator G string owns all. BUT has anyone used/owns the Rocktron Guitar Silencer? I've heard that it's even better than the Decimator - as in no tone loss at all?



There is no tone loss at all with an ISP, zero. I have extremely finicky ears and can tell when the tone is effected even with gear that most rate as flawlessly not effecting the tone. The ISP does not affect the tone in any humanly noticeable way.


Rev.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 9, 2010)

Can't wait til mine gets here! (isp decimator)

Thanks Rev


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> Can't wait til mine gets here! (isp decimator)
> 
> Thanks Rev



My pleasure man! I know you'll love it 


Rev.


----------



## PerpetualGatman (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Rev and all  you've been more than helpful!


----------



## PerpetualGatman (Oct 9, 2010)

Despised_0515 said:


> Dude, unless you've got bat ears, you'll be more than happy with the Decimator.
> 
> Plug in, click it on, set to taste, then play a few riffs while clicking it on and off. You won't hear any tone degradation at all. Not to mention that it's built like a freakin' fortified bunker and their customer service is absolutely top notch.




LOL


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 10, 2010)

JacobShredder said:


> Difference between ISP Decimator regular and G-string? I was about to order a regular..




The regular one eats sustain and swallows up volume nuances and stuff. I'd only use the standard one if i was running a one-channel amp in balls-to-the-wall mode all the time. If I had more than one channel, I'd use the G. The Prorack G I use currently is, bar none, the best gear purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> The regular one eats sustain and swallows up volume nuances and stuff.



Just so there's no confusion, if you set it for high gain then switch to clean then yes it will because it's threshold is set for the high gain channel, this is why I bought a G-string. You can simply turn the pedal off but I hate having to switch more than one pedal at a time (amp channel, preset, Decimator off). But, it does not kill sustain when on the same channel you set it for unless you roll back the volume knob then it will because you are now feeding in less signal then the threshold you set it for.


Rev.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 10, 2010)

I personally havent found a better gate than the ns-2. it gets the job done and doesnt rape my wallet.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 10, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I personally havent found a better gate than the ns-2. it gets the job done and doesnt rape my wallet.



i tried like hell to get an NS-2 to work with a 6505, and it really didn't work out, tried different ways of patching it, settings on amp and pedal and it was beyond frustrating. the G string pedal on the other hand was instant FUCK YEAH, especially with just the one knob


----------



## Gallowsforgrace (Oct 12, 2010)

DECIMATOR IS THE BEST PEDAL IN EXISTENCE FOR METAL. HANDS DOWN.


----------



## Soulthief (Oct 12, 2010)

ISP Decimator ftw!

But i've got a very dumb question (i guess)... the best place to but the gate is in the fx loop. Only mine is already taken by my GT-10. I've got the input gt-10 -> send, output gt-10 - return and the guitar directly in the amp.. what whould be the best place to put my gate???


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 12, 2010)

PerpetualGatman said:


> On a side note, how well does the Alesis iO2 work? Have been thinking about getting one of those lately too...



it's a decent audio interface, all necessary controls are on the fron panel, I like direct monitoring/USB mix control. good drivers with near zero latency, or better said not noticable latency. one of the best in the price range


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

Soulthief said:


> But i've got a very dumb question (i guess)... the best place to but the gate is in the fx loop. Only mine is already taken by my GT-10.



I have a G-string and GT-10 in the effects loop of my Mesa Triple Rec. I put the G-string before my GT-10 (I don't use the GT-10's preamp) just so reverbs and delay can trail out without being cutoff. Like 95% of amp noise comes from the preamp so as long as the G-string is taking care of that all is good. My amps dead quiet when not playing.

So in essence both are going into the effects loop (except for the front portion of the G-String of course). Just place the G-string before the GT-10. Well, of course this ONLY applies if you're using your amps pre and not the GT-10's. If you are using the GT-10's I would then put the G-string's loop portion into the effects loop of the GT-10 and place the loop right after the preamp in each preset's effect chain. That will effectively do the exact same thing as I mentioned.


Rev.


----------



## Soulthief (Oct 12, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> I have a G-string and GT-10 in the effects loop of my Mesa Triple Rec. I put the G-string before my GT-10 (I don't use the GT-10's preamp) just so reverbs and delay can trail out without being cutoff. Like 95% of amp noise comes from the preamp so as long as the G-string is taking care of that all is good. My amps dead quiet when not playing.
> 
> So in essence both are going into the effects loop (except for the front portion of the G-String of course). Just place the G-string before the GT-10. Well, of course this ONLY applies if you're using your amps pre and not the GT-10's. If you are using the GT-10's I would then put the G-string's loop portion into the effects loop of the GT-10 and place the loop right after the preamp in each preset's effect chain. That will effectively do the exact same thing as I mentioned.
> 
> ...


 
sorry if i'm now acting like a complete noob.. so don't kill me for this  but how do i put it before the gt-10?? 
Of cource i do not use the pre amp of the gt-10.. that sucks my randall gives my by far better tones then the gt-10


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't have it in front of me so bear with me, I hope this is right lol:

Of course the guitar plugs into the Guitar input and the Guitar output goes into the amp front. Then the amps effect send would go into the Decimator In. Then the Dec out goes to the GT-10 input. The GT-10's output then goes to the amp effect return.

The more problematic way to do it would be to go from amp effects send into the GT-10. Then the GT-10 out into the Decimator In. Then the Decimator Out to the amp effect return. Doing it this way might cause the Decimator to cut reverb/delay tails.

So basically make sure the G String is before the GT-10 then going out into the GT-10's input and the GT-10's out going into the effect return.

Hope that helps.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

OK, here's a simple graphic:


----------



## Soulthief (Oct 12, 2010)

Alright! i get it! thanks!
(if i knew how to add to your thanked count i would do that ;-))


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

Soulthief said:


> Alright! i get it! thanks!
> (if i knew how to add to your thanked count i would do that ;-))



Thank counts are only for threads, not posts  And a +rep wouldn't be counted cause you're too new heh.

Don't worry about it though, I'm just happy I could help!!


Rev.


----------



## smith10210 (Oct 13, 2010)

ISP ive owned the decimator, G-String and the ProRack G. The ProRack G is the best and than the plain decimator i hated the G-string and sold it and just use the plain decimator.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^ You are in the *very* small minority.


Rev.


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the Decimator is one of the best noise gates out there, HOWEVER I've gone through 2 of them. They both just stopped working on me, now I got an MXR Smartgate taking care of the noise in front and a BOSS NS2 taking care of the noise in back.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

JerkyChid said:


> I think the Decimator is one of the best noise gates out there, HOWEVER I've gone through 2 of them.



Wow that sucks. How long did you have them before they died? Did you gig with them? I had one sitting in the same spot next to my amp in my music room for years with no problem at all. Just sold it too to a forum member here since I now have the G String.


Rev.


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 13, 2010)

Had the first for about a month or two, had the second for a week. I didn't even have the *chance* to gig with them.


----------



## QuickNick7 (Oct 23, 2010)

Kstring said:


> +1 for the Decimater G string


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 23, 2010)

@JerkyChid
How'd they die on you? Did you try and contact ISP about the issues?

I bought my Decimator off someone on eBay with no issues... until I fried it myself by accidentally using the wrong power brick. Even after that, with no warranty card or anything, I just shipped it to ISP with a letter explaining the issue and they shipped it back working in perfect condition for FREE. Talk about great customer service.

They also included a page explaining the difference between positive tip and negative tip power sources as a little slap on the hand.


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 27, 2010)

Despised_0515 said:


> @JerkyChid
> How'd they die on you? Did you try and contact ISP about the issues?



On the first one it was the input jack, took it back to the shop and got the replacement. The replacement just stopped working one day after about a week and I never got another one. And no I never talked to ISP.

I know a guy that's had the same one for years and another dude that comes into the shop from time to time that had the same issues as me. Just depends on your luck I guess.

I still think it's one of the best pedals out there but if your one of the few unlucky enough to have one crap out, it's no fun.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is it so much money for a G-string? ($229.00 online)...Seems like a lot of fuckin money just for some silence. I am curious because I am torn between getting an NS-2 or the G string. I already have the MXR smart gate, which works great, but it does color your tone. But I'm over it. I want to keep the MXR smart gate in my pedal chain, and then the NS-2/G string in the back of my amp to take away the preamps hiss. Which one would be more suitable for my situation? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 10, 2010)

Get the G String and sell your Smart Gate.
You can run the G String up front and in your loop and, in my opinion, it stomps all over the Smart Gate for days.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 10, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> Why is it so much money for a G-string? ($229.00 online)...Seems like a lot of fuckin money just for some silence. I am curious because I am torn between getting an NS-2 or the G string. I already have the MXR smart gate, which works great, but it does color your tone. But I'm over it. I want to keep the MXR smart gate in my pedal chain, and then the NS-2/G string in the back of my amp to take away the preamps hiss. Which one would be more suitable for my situation? Thanks!!!!!!



I spent $200 for a used ProRackG, and I reiterate, it was the best $200 I ever spent on a piece of gear. You really don't know how effective they are until you try one out, and after you do, you'll wonder how you ever lived without one.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> I spent $200 for a used ProRackG, and I reiterate, it was the best $200 I ever spent on a piece of gear. You really don't know how effective they are until you try one out, and after you do, you'll wonder how you ever lived without one.



I appreciate your insight. Potential problem: the amp that I use does not have an effects loop. It is just a Crate GFX 2x12 but it has the best distortion I have ever came across, and I am just using that amp connected to a big 4x12 cab. It does have an "Insert" jack on the front, which I've bought a Y splitter cable so I could run my delay pedal through and pretend its an effects send/return. I'm assuming this would be fine with a nice noise gate too? 

Thanks again, sorry for all the noob questions, I'm just now getting more serious about gear.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 10, 2010)

The "insert" jack on the GFX IS an effects loop, in essence. It's a stereo jack, though. Is your splitter a Stereo to Left/Right, or a mono splitter?

yes, it would be fine.

as per the Manual:

"16: INSERT: Connect an external effects device
via this jack. Use a stereo 1/4&#8221; male Y-cord: ring =
send, tip = return, sleeve = ground. See the illustration
on the panel to the right for more information"


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 10, 2010)

here's the manual, btw.


http://www.crateamps.com/pdf/manuals/GFX120_OM.pdf


----------



## cyril v (Nov 10, 2010)

has anyone here had a chance to try out the Rocktron Guitar Silencer?

I actually have the Boss NS-2 and the ISP Decimator, and don't get me wrong, the Decimator is quite awesome and I don't have any amp noise problems, so the G and Rack-G aren't on my radar... but an actual gate along noise suppression seems a little too awesome to not look into.


----------



## Darren James (Nov 10, 2010)

I have owned the rocktron hush c rack unit for about 5 years now and it has never let me down. It has to be one of my most important pieces of gear. It's also great for djent and the like when dialed in properly. If it were to die tomorow, I wouldn't hesatate to get a new one right away.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> The "insert" jack on the GFX IS an effects loop, in essence. It's a stereo jack, though. Is your splitter a Stereo to Left/Right, or a mono splitter?
> 
> yes, it would be fine.
> 
> ...



Okay awesome. It's a stereo jack for sure. Thanks again for all the help man I appreciate it. Assuming that I want to save money, do you think it would suffice to run a NS-2 through my insert and keep the MXR Smartgate in my fx chain until I can get a Decimator? Since the decimator does both these things at the same time? I ask this because there is a used NS-2 for $40 at the music store where I'll be picking up my guitar on Monday. All I want is ultimate djentyness as soon as possible.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 10, 2010)

JerkyChid said:


> I think the Decimator is one of the best noise gates out there, HOWEVER I've gone through 2 of them. They both just stopped working on me, now I got an MXR Smartgate taking care of the noise in front and a BOSS NS2 taking care of the noise in back.




This is what I'll be trying to do. How does this sound? Does it do all the jobs you want it to do?


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 10, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> I appreciate your insight. Potential problem: the amp that I use does not have an effects loop. It is just a Crate GFX 2x12 but it has the best distortion I have ever came across



...........idk if the phrase "to each their own" applies to this or not


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 11, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> ...........idk if the phrase "to each their own" applies to this or not



Call me crazy, but I've had this amp for 10 years and I have never once gotten tired of the sound of the distortion. It sounds like everything *my ears* want to hear! And, of course, everything is subjective. Always.


----------

